# Nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng gò má cao thái dương lõm



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (27/11/21)

Gò má cao thái dương lõm là dấu hiệu của tuổi tác khiến các chị em cảm thấy thiếu tự tin với ngoại hình già nua. Nhưng không phải chỉ có phụ nữ trung niên mới gặp những vấn đề về lão hóa trên gương mặt như vậy mà ngay cả những người trẻ cũng có thể gặp phải tình trạng gò má cao thái dương lõm vì nhiều nguyên nhân.. Tất cả đều được Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty chia sẻ ở bài viết dưới đây.

*1. Tình trạng thái dương lõm là gì?*
Gương mặt mỗi người đều có hai bên thái dương cân xứng hai bên. Thái dương góp phần tạo nên đường viền khuôn mặt của bạn nên việc có một thái dương hoàn chỉnh sẽ khiến gương mặt của bạn trở lên cân đối hơn rất nhiều.

Thay vì đường thái dương hai bên tạo thành đường thẳng, thuôn xuống dưới khuôn mặt tạo cảm giác hài hòa thì những người bị thái dương lõm sẽ bị võng phần thái dương hai bên xuống. Điều này vô tình làm gò má đẩy lên cao hơn, tạo cảm giác dữ dằn cho khuôn mặt.





Người thái dương lõm khiến cho khuôn mặt mất cân đối​
*2. Gò má cao, thái dương lõm ảnh hưởng thế nào đến cuộc sống?*
Huyệt thái dương nằm ở hai bên trán, cuối chân mày. Đây là vùng dễ bị khuyết lõm trên khuôn mặt bởi thể tích mô vùng này quá mỏng, ít chất béo. Chính vì thế, hóp thái dương thường thấy ở những người gầy hoặc khi đến tuổi lão hóa, các mô mỡ teo dần đi khiến xương mặt lộ ra. Má hóp gò má cao cộng với vùng thái dương lõm sâu khiến khuôn mặt trở nên già nua, hốc hác, góc cạnh và thiếu cân đối. Một số người trẻ cũng có khả năng bị lõm thái dương do bẩm sinh hoặc do cấu trúc xương mặt của họ. Hóp thái dương không phải là một loại bệnh lý nhưng nó ảnh hưởng lớn tới tính thẩm mỹ của khuôn mặt khiến bạn mất tự tin khi giao tiếp. 

Hơn nữa, theo nhân tướng, khuôn mặt có thái dương hóp gò má cao là người có tướng sát phu, thiếu phúc hậu, khắc khổ, gặp nhiều vất vả, trở ngại trong cuộc sống và thường lận đận trong đường tình duyên. Chính vì thế, nhiều người muốn tìm cách cải thiện thái dương để thay đổi vận mệnh của mình.

*3. Nguyên nhân gò má cao thái dương lõm*
Nguyên nhân của gò má cao thái dương lõm chủ yếu là do quá trình lão hóa. Theo thời gian, mô mỡ giảm đi khả năng tái sinh, tế bào mờ già yếu xuất hiện nhiều hơn. Thái dương không những không căng đầy mà vùng da xung còn mang đến cảm giác chùng xệ khi nhìn vào.

Mô mỡ suy giảm và chảy xệ đi, hai bên thái dương cũng lõm vào, khiến khuôn mặt lộ ra vẻ già nua, hốc hác. Thậm chí, nó còn dễ làm lộ ra những nếp nhăn đuôi mắt hay vùng trán dô ở một số chị em.
Nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng má bị hóp, thái dương lõm bao gồm nguyên nhân bên trong và tác nhân bên ngoài:

Niềng răng
Mắc một số bệnh mãn tính
Cấu trúc thái dương hóp bẩm sinh, kèm theo xương hốc mắt gồ cao
Hình khối xương thô, to bè và nhiều góc cạnh
Người niềng răng khiến cấu trúc xương mặt thay đổi
Chế độ dinh dưỡng thiếu hụt, nhất là sau quá trình giảm cân không đúng cách
Cuộc sống nhiều mệt mỏi, nhiều lo nghĩ, căng thẳng và áp lực
Việc sử dụng nhiều chất kích thích như cà phê, rượu, thuốc lá, xì gà,…




Người niềng răng khiến cấu trúc xương mặt thay đổi​Dù với bất cứ lý do nào, làm đầy thái dương là cách duy nhất để bạn có được nét mặt rạng rỡ, tươi tắn, trẻ ra đến hàng chục tuổi.

*4. Một số cách khắc phục gò má cao thái dương lõm *
Dưới đây đều những cách giúp cải thiện thái dương hóp gò má cao có tính an toàn cao, được nhiều người thực hiện.

*4.1. Phương pháp độn thái dương*
Với những người bị thái dương lõm sâu, bị bẩm sinh hay bị lõm do tai nạn gây ra thì đây chính là phương pháp dành cho bạn  hiệu quả nhất, có thời gian sử dụng lâu nhất (được tính theo các năm, bạn không phải mất thời gian đi làm lại) cũng như đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, với những kết quả mà phương pháp này mang lại thì chi phí lại khá cao.

*4.2. Tiêm chất làm đầy*
Trong một vài năm trở lại đây, việc tiêm filler đang dần dần trở lên phổ biến hơn bởi càng nhiều người có nhu cầu làm đẹp nhiều hơn. Phương pháp tiêm filler này đang được ưa chuộng nên bạn có thể làm ở nhiều nơi tuy nhiên nên tìm đến cơ sở có uy tín. 
Đây là phương pháp không cần can thiệp phẫu thuật, cho kết quả thay đổi rõ ngay sau khi thực hiện. Bác sĩ chỉ cần sử dụng 1 đầu tiêm nhỏ đưa chất làm đầy vào trực tiếp vùng thái dương kết hợp với kỹ thuật nắn chỉnh để Filler trải đều toàn khu vực, hạn chế tình trạng méo mó, lệch.

*3.3. Cấy mỡ tự thân*
Đây là phương pháp làm đầy má hóp và thái dương lõm bằng mỡ tự thân. Được đánh giá là tương đối an toàn vì chất liệu sử dụng là mỡ của chính cơ thể nên độ tương thích cao hơn hẳn chất liệu nhân tạo nên phương pháp này được các chị em ưa chuộng vì tính an toàn.
Sử dụng mỡ ở phần mông, đùi,… sẽ được sử lý qua máy ly tâm để chiết ra tế bào mỡ gốc sau đó mới được tiến hành bổ sung vào vùng khuyết thiếu trên gương mặt ví dụ như má hoặc thái dương. Bác sĩ sẽ cân chỉnh sao cho lượng mỡ đưa vào phần má hay thái dương được đều và tự nhiên nhất, trả lại cho chị em khuôn mặt đầy đặn cân đối.

*3.4. Công nghệ Tái sinh đa tầng*
Đây là phương pháp trẻ hóa hot nhất năm 2021, Tái sinh đa tầng xứng đáng đứng top một trong bảng xếp hạng các công nghệ trẻ hóa hiệu quả nhờ những ưu điểm vượt trội như:

Không xâm lấn, không phẫu thuật, không cần nghỉ dưỡng
Chỉ thực hiện một lần duy nhất trong 60 phút
Không sử dụng chất làm đầy
Sử dụng máy móc công nghệ cao và collagen nên không gây biến chứng sau thực hiện
Hiệu quả kéo dài mà không ảnh hưởng gì tới sức khỏe
Phương pháp này sử dụng máy công nghệ cao, tác động sâu xuống lớp hạ bì dưới da. Từ đó kích thích sản sinh collagen và elastin giúp khuôn mặt tròn đầy tự nhiên, lấp đầy hốc hác ở má và thái dương hiệu quả nhanh chóng.





Tái sinh đa tầng giúp khuôn mặt tròn đầy tự nhiên​
Hy vọng qua bài viết trên, Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty có thể giúp chị em chọn lựa chọn một cách chữa gò má cao thái dương lõm cho riêng mình. Không có phương pháp nào tốt nhất, chỉ có phương pháp nào phù hợp nhất. 

*Hotline:*_ *0896.042.345*_

*Địa chỉ*:

*Cơ sở 1*: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh

*Cơ sở 2*: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------

